# HELP!!!! PLEASE!!!!



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a tank with a 8.6 ph and my amonia is at .75! That means a slow death for my fish! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! So I need to figure out if the spa PH down that i was so sure was ok but now my fish seem gitery. Is this stuff harmful to fish. Also is there a natural remedy for PH down because the chemical stuff is like 12 bucks a bottle. Also by nitrites are at like 13 and I cant get them down. I know this is my cause of my Ammonia being high so please help me


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Can Sodium Bisulfate harm fish?????


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've merged your threads. No need to start a new one.

You said in your other post that nitrites were too high and in this one elevated ammonia. What does each read? Never mind, I see now. Sounds like this is a new setup. If so, your tank isn't cycled. Personally, I'd return the fish, cycle the tank, then do some research before restocking.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Yea I'm going to do that if I can. Some of my fish might not be able to return. Do you know if lfs will still let you return fish at any time if they are alive


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Some will, some won't. I'd start there first.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

K last question I have a terra whispers ex 20 and an ex 45 that's 40-65 gallons of filtration is that enough or should I step it up


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

For a properly stocked and not overstocked tank, it'd be enough for 40 gallons. I know I could make it work. Combine it with 50% weekly water changes and vacuuming of the substrate, cleaning of mechanical media in the filters. It'd do fine.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Just wanted to say that adding stuff like pH down or products like that, its not something you ever really want to or need to do. There's a lot of chemistry stuff about pH and buffers and how all that really works you could research if you're interested, but right now the pH is not the problem. I 2nd what prov said about returning your fish and researching, but in the mean time the best you could do for your fish is some large water changes to lower the concentrations of the harmful ammonia and nitrite in the tank and use appopriate amounts of a product like Prime which is said to detoxify ammonia and nitrite. At the very least, that should ensure you still have live fish to give back to a LFS when you find someone who agrees to take them.

Good luck.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

80% water change immediately!! Don't worry about the Ph at this time!! Get the nitrite down.that's killing your fish.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree - change the water now! Tomorrow too! and the next day... until it's cycled, or you can return the fish.

If the PH is 8.6, and you didn't do anything to get it that high, it's perfect and the only thing to ever add is dechlorinator. The pet store may have a whole aisle of fish tank potion, but that doesn't mean they need it!


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

*** learned here prime  and water changes :thumb: no fish don't like fresh water :fish:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

These fish have little chance of surviving long term in this tank. I see no reason to put them through 'new tank syndrome' just to kill each other down the road.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I did return my fish but I will be purchasing a very small oscar again. I love that thing. I also am going to try to get my LFS to keep my blood parrot for me for a while. I became so attached to that fish. Is a hornwort a ok plant for cichlids. My LFS said its the toughest plant they got.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

AfricanLove said:


> Is a hornwort a ok plant for cichlids. My LFS said its the toughest plant they got.


Which cichlids? I'd probably suggest anubias as a tougher plant.

You want a 55G or larger for an oscar.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Now DJ I know you know about all of my tank problems. So while i'm doing my cycle would you recondite a lot of plants to get the cycle moving or not. Because I could break off a piece of my hornwort and plant it.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

AfricanLove said:


> Now DJ I know you know about all of my tank problems. So while i'm doing my cycle would you recondite a lot of plants to get the cycle moving or not. Because I could break off a piece of my hornwort and plant it.


 Recommend


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No. Plants can actually harm a cycle by consuming some of the ammonia the bacteria need to grow.

I don't think there is anything that can speed up a cycle, except maybe Dr. Tim's One and Only. And you may be too far along in your cycle already for that to help.

Nitrites are not high because of your ammonia. Nitrites are high because the 2nd type of bacteria that eat the nitrites have not grown enough yet. The 1st type of bacteria that eats the ammonia is doing better so far, and they grow first, so that makes sense. They eat ammonia and give off the nitrites as waste.

Prov has given you good advice. :thumb:


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

My first thing would be to call the local fish stores for cycled media or at least borrow tank rockwork? If i had hard to find fish. And heavy water changes.


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

Just wanted to add that at min a 55 would do for a single oscar if the tank is bare, but really I wouldn't do below 75-90 gallons for one oscar. They are terribly messy eaters, and in anything smaller they just don't thrive as well. 
And since this is in the Gen African section, I wouldn't keep an oscar with africans. Oscars grow much faster and they're on the slower side. So they're prone to get picked on. Aside from that, they're dietary requirements can be much different than say mbuna. Good luck!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

heaya said:


> Just wanted to add that at min a 55 would do for a single oscar if the tank is bare, but really I wouldn't do below 75-90 gallons for one oscar. They are terribly messy eaters, and in anything smaller they just don't thrive as well.
> And since this is in the Gen African section, I wouldn't keep an oscar with africans. Oscars grow much faster and they're on the slower side. So they're prone to get picked on. Aside from that, they're dietary requirements can be much different than say mbuna. Good luck!


I agree...Oscars really need really large tanks. They will outgrow a 55 and even a 75g in no time.


----------



## c1chL1dz (Feb 8, 2012)

hello im new here.. In regards to "AfricanLove"initial post.. I would recommend a water change asap... as for amonia being high. add some backsoda. Not Alot, couple of tablespoons "depending on your tank size" should do. Its probably better than using chemicals from the petstore.


----------



## c1chL1dz (Feb 8, 2012)

hello im new here.. In regards to "AfricanLove"initial post.. I would recommend a water change asap... as for amonia being high. add some backsoda. Not Alot, couple of tablespoons "depending on your tank size" should do. Its probably better than using chemicals from the petstore.


----------

